# FTP Backup automatisieren



## Overclocked (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Community,

vll. haben schon viele diese Frage gestellt nur kann ich anscheinend Googel nicht mit den richtigen Suchbegriffen füttern, dass etwas passendes dabei raukommt. 

Also ich möchte, dass ich die ganzen Daten meiner Website per FTP automatisiert auf meinen Rechner laden kann. Unser "Server" daheim ist rund um die Uhr Online. Da wäre es naheliegend, so um 3 Uhr Nachts eine Sicherung zu machen. Nur wie mache ich das am besten? Ich hätte da als erstes gedacht, per Windows Timetool "Geplante Tasks" Filezilla automatisch zu starten nur weiß ich nicht ob ich da irgendwo einstellen kann, dass sich Filezilla nach dem öffnen automatisiert mit dem Server verbindet und die Daten runterläd.

Und um die MySql Datenbanken automatisiert zu sichern, brauche ich da zwingend Cronjobs oder geht das auch anders? 

Freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## midnight (13. Mai 2010)

Ist das dein eigener Server oder ist der gemietet? Die Möglichkeiten sind vielfältig. Du könntest z.B. einen Cronjob auf dem Server laufen lassen, der alles zippt und irgendwohin schiebt. Viele Hoster bietet auch Backups von sich aus an. Wenns um Datenbanken geht musst du etwas mehr Aufwand betreiben, weil du erst was brauchst was ein Backup der DB erstellt...

so far


----------



## Overclocked (13. Mai 2010)

Ich habe bloß Webspace von einem Freehoster. Daher nichts mit Cronjobs.

Um meine Datenbanken (manuell) zu sichern, benutze ich im Moment MySqlDumper. Da hätte ich dann auch schon eine Lösung die Sicherung automatisiert zu erstellen, nur bräuchte ich dafür wieder einen Cronjob.

Also ich suche eine Lösung möglichst ohne Cronjob.

Gibt es da nicht Programme bzw. irgend etwas für Windows, welches auf meinem Rechner automatisiert Startet und dann die ganzen Daten Downloaded?


----------



## Bauer87 (13. Mai 2010)

Was spricht gegen nen Cronjob auf deinem Rechner, der das zieht?


----------



## iRaptor (14. Mai 2010)

Er hat wohl ein Windows System bei sich zuhause da wird es ja kein Cronjob geben.


----------



## Overclocked (14. Mai 2010)

Ja ich habe daheim Winows am laufen. Deswegen frage ich ja nach einem Program extra für Windows.


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Mai 2010)

Hat Windows keine Cronjobs? Oo
Es gibt doch jetzt auch diese Powershell, die (ohne es jetzt zu wissen) etwas wie wget beherrschen dürfte. Damit dürfte das doch extrem fix erledigt sein.


----------

